# Colonoscopy with tatooing of colonic lesion



## lindacoder (Jun 20, 2011)

Medicare patient is sent to us after having undergone a colonoscopy by another physician who found a lesion but did not tatoo it at that time. Patient now presents for repeat colonoscopy to tatoo prior to colon resection being done by my physician. Do I just charge a regular colonoscopy or is there something else I should be doing? I was looking at 45381 but didn't know since he's Medicare if I can charge for it. ?? any modifier that I might need too. 

Thanks.


----------



## danastiff (Jun 20, 2011)

*re:colonoscopy tattooing*

Look at skin codes 11920-11922 for the tattooing.


----------



## scorrado (Jun 21, 2011)

If he truly does a complete colonoscopy and tattooing I would charge the 45381. If it is just a sigmoidoscopy with tattooing then I would use 45335. Hope this helps!


----------



## russmam (Jun 21, 2011)

*tatooing during colonoscopy*

I would use 45381
Mary Jo Russman, CPC, CGIC
Cleveland Clinic


----------



## DeeCPC (Jun 21, 2011)

danastiff said:


> Look at skin codes 11920-11922 for the tattooing.



As you say, these are 'skin codes' and should only be used on the skin.


----------

